# When and how to wean a young buckling?



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

Help! I have a buckling who is not even 6 weeks old yet. We must be doing something right, because he has gotten quite big and is already VERY interested in the does. He is blubbering, sticking his tongue out, and acting like a fool just like his dad does when he's in rut. There are 2 does in with him and his mom who are old enough to breed and only a little bigger than the buckling, and he is relentlessly pursuing them. If he successfully mounts one of them, would it likely result in a pregnancy or do baby boys shoot "blanks" at first? I've read on several websites that bucklings should be separated from the does at 7 or 8 weeks because of accidental breedings, but I haven't heard of it starting so early! (If anyone out there has, please tell me about it!)

Is there any harm in weaning him now? He eats alfalfa pellets and grain when I feed his mom and the others, but he doesn't seem to be eating much. He is just kind of "gumming" them I think. And he eats hay, but only 1 piece at a time.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally, I don't worry with my alpines as they are seasonal breeders and won't be in heat until September anyway. What breed are yours?

I don't think I would ever wean before 8 weeks, and _ have never_ weaned before 12 weeks.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

What breed do you have? 
Buckling mature at different rates, I have a ND bucking who is 6 months old and still isn't interested in the girls,but he sure smells like a buck sometimes Lol.I had a friend who had a bucking who was trying to breed all her girls at about 6 weeks. There are buckling that are up and ready to breed at 6 weeks and there are some who don't breed till a year. If I where you, to be on the safe side, I would separate him and bottle feed until he is eight - twelve weeks.

EDIT: Yup, totally spaced that part out. . . like the others said below, as long as he's not bringing his you know what out, then you're be fine.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

jblynnb said:


> Help! I have a buckling who is not even 6 weeks old yet. We must be doing something right, because he has gotten quite big and is already VERY interested in the does. He is blubbering, sticking his tongue out, and acting like a fool just like his dad does when he's in rut. There are 2 does in with him and his mom who are old enough to breed and only a little bigger than the buckling, and he is relentlessly pursuing them. If he successfully mounts one of them, would it likely result in a pregnancy or do baby boys shoot "blanks" at first? I've read on several websites that bucklings should be separated from the does at 7 or 8 weeks because of accidental breedings, but I haven't heard of it starting so early! (If anyone out there has, please tell me about it!)
> 
> Is there any harm in weaning him now? He eats alfalfa pellets and grain when I feed his mom and the others, but he doesn't seem to be eating much. He is just kind of "gumming" them I think. And he eats hay, but only 1 piece at a time.


I'm dealing with a similar issue. My 6 wk old Nubian has been driving one of my mature girls crazy for over a week. Same "acting the fool" stuff you describe. I put him away now and again just to give her a break, but even with his sister, I'm not too worried yet. I've been told that until he can fully extend himself, he cannot impregnate a doe. Mine can't...yet... though I'm keeping a close eye! His daddy was successfully breeding full-sized Nubian does at 5 months, as was one of his dad's first offspring. So I guess early maturing/performing must run in this line. So until your boy can fully extend himself, I think you're safe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is he bringing his you know what out? Can you see it? If not, he is just doing what little boys do and not serious.

I have had some bucklings just a week old start all that little what, what stuff. It is so funny hearing that baby voice, manly talk, lOL.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I was getting ready to ask this same question about my little buckling. Glad to see I don't really need to worry yet.


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

He is a ND. I don't think I've seen his unmentionable out yet, but I'll keep a close eye to make sure. The last thing I need is babies having babies! Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Turquoisebird (Jan 15, 2016)

My buckling was an hour old, I kid you not, and was throwing out his leg and flapping his lips after sniffing his sisters hind end. He and his half brother are seven and eight weeks old and relentlessly mount their sister and each other. They are not extending and my does are seasonal so I'm not worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, all you can do is to monitor it. :shades:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Can't believe it, I was just reading this. My husband said he saw Marshall extended and trying to love his mother a little too much. He was born on February 6, the little stinker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are little rascals.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

So, getting ready to separate my buckling tomorrow. Anything you'd give such a young buckling to help him with the stress of weaning? He's not even two months old, but I don't want any oopsy kids, and he's obviously ready. I have space for him with my new buck and a young wether that came with him, Marshall is just a mama's boy love bug and I know they'll both be stressed. I just worry since he's so young, born on Feb 6th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he gets too stressed, probiotics and fortified vit B complex helps for his rumen to keep him healthy. 
But unfortunately, he will have to go through the sad separation time.
Having a buddy is good, but really nothing more you can do.
Keep an eye on him, he may not want to eat much for a few days.


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

A bit of an update...Baby boy is now 7 weeks old and he is now bringing his unmentionable out. To be safe, I separated him from his mama and the rest of the girls today. Unfortunately, the space I have available that can contain him is a 10x10 dog kennel, so that is where he'll stay until I can figure out what to do. His new owner has asked when he'll be ready to come home. I think she wants to come get him next weekend, when he's 8 weeks old. From previous posts, I know that 8 weeks is the point at which most people think weaning is okay, right? 

Should I try to wean him completely at this point (7 weeks old)? Or milk his mom and try to get him to drink it from a bottle? Or if I'm going to have to bottle train him anyway, should I try to get him to drink milk replacer from a bottle so that the new owner can continue it at his new home if he needs it?

I haven't had to bottle feed a kid before but I've heard it can be hard to convince them that the bottle is a good thing.

So what have you done in similar situations/would you do in mine?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he eating hay and grain well?


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

He eats a bit less grain and alfalfa pellets than the older goats, but he likes it and gets his fill. He doesn't eat hay with as much gusto as everyone else. He just sort of nibbles at it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

At his age, I doubt he'll take a bottle. You can try it, but he'll most likely just stubbornly refuse it and eat the hay and grain ;-)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What breed is your baby and mama? If she is a seasonal breeder and won't come in until fall, you may not have to separate at all. If this is the case, I would leave him with mom and let him go to his new home at 12 weeks. Weaning so young causes a lot of stress and he may not thrive as well in his new environment. Will he have a buddy of the same age in his new home?


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> What breed is your baby and mama? If she is a seasonal breeder and won't come in until fall, you may not have to separate at all. If this is the case, I would leave him with mom and let him go to his new home at 12 weeks. Weaning so young causes a lot of stress and he may not thrive as well in his new environment. Will he have a buddy of the same age in his new home?


They're Nigerian Dwarf. The new owner is picking up a doeling at the same time, but I don't think it would be wise to suggest that they live together given my buckling's "romantic" behavior. I have asked her if she'd consider taking a little wether I have with him for free. He's older, but only a little bit bigger and they've been living together since the buckling was 3 weeks old. Fingers crossed that she's open to the idea!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And I've had the same thing happen to me. My buckling was born Feb 6, and I put him in with my buck and wether yesterday. He and his mother would have the whole place thinking it's the end of the world but he's adjusting. He is eating hay and will take grain if it's available. Now that I'm milking Carina without sharing with Marshall, I realize what a little guzzler he is. I gave him some ProBios to help with the stress and I'm keeping an eye on him. I think him adjusting to Elijah my Pyr was the toughest part for him. When I go to check on him, he just wants to snuggle in my lap. I haven't given him a bottle, but he's a good eater.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Turquoisebird said:


> My buckling was an hour old, I kid you not, and was throwing out his leg and flapping his lips after sniffing his sisters hind end. He and his half brother are seven and eight weeks old and relentlessly mount their sister and each other. They are not extending and my does are seasonal so I'm not worried.


Yup. We just experienced the same thing. Buckling was a couple of hours old and was actually mounting his sister and making the motions. It was equal parts bizarre and hilarious, especially since this was our first kidding.


----------



## fernhollowgoats (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone heard of or know how to ween a buckling by putting him with the LGD? Our LGD has a fenced in area right next to the goats as he is young and buckling's momma is terribly mean to him. I'm trying to sell him but until then can I put him in with the LGD?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is the LGD good with goats? Do you have another young goat that you can put in with them?


----------

